# [solved] Probleme mit KDE und dem kdeprefix USE Flag

## Gladdle

Zuerst einmal die Infos. Ich habe mein System neu installiert, amd64 System. Danach bin ich nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen und habe versucht KDE4 zu installieren. Auch habe ich in meiner make.conf das USE Flag "kdeprefix" gesetzt. Nach einem emerge --pretend kde-meta:4.2 ist dieses USE Flag jedoch weg, siehe emerge --info. Was mache ich falsch?Last edited by Gladdle on Tue Jul 28, 2009 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Du machst nichts falsch, das kdeprefix USE-Flag wurde gemasked.

Ich weiß nicht wie man das selber wieder unmasken kann, außer in der /usr/portage/profile rumzutapsen, daher würde ich es nicht empfehlen und es hinnehmen das kdeprefix nciht gesetzt ist (funktioniert trotzdem).

----------

## 69719

Nichts, kdeprefix kann nicht mehr als USE Flag gesetzt werden.

----------

## Finswimmer

Kdeprefix braucht man nur, wenn man INNERHALB von KDE4.x mehrere Versionen haben möchte.

KDE3.x und KDE4.x laufen auch ohne Kdeprefix wunderbar nebeneinander her.

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Das steht aber auch alles bestens beschrieben in der von dir genanten Anleitung, auch wie "kdeprefix" wieder demaskiert werden kann...

Ich würde dir aber auch empfehlen "kdeprefix" nicht mehr zu nutzen, es sei den du hast einen triftigen Grund..

----------

## Gladdle

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Kdeprefix braucht man nur, wenn man INNERHALB von KDE4.x mehrere Versionen haben möchte.
> 
> KDE3.x und KDE4.x laufen auch ohne Kdeprefix wunderbar nebeneinander her.
> 
> Tobi

 

Okay, DAS wusste ich bis jetzt nicht. Das Problem hat sich somit in wohlgefallen aufgeloesst!

Ich hab mir die Anleitung zwei mal durchgelesen, wobei man sagen muss das mein Englisch nicht gerade das beste ist, habe wohl ueberlesen das ein USE Flag auch maskiert sein kann. Vielen Dank fuer euere Hilfe!

----------

